# Goldene Himbeere 2017: Die offiziellen Nominierungen



## RonjaBlei (24. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Goldene Himbeere 2017: Die offiziellen Nominierungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Goldene Himbeere 2017: Die offiziellen Nominierungen


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2017)

Mir fehlt da das Ghostbusters von 2016 

Aber da haben die sich wohl nicht rangetraut weil es einen #Aufschrei geben könnte.

Ghostbusters hatte einen so miesen Bösewicht und bis auf die blonde waren das alles klischee charaktere


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2017)

Ein paar von den Nominierungen sind doch total bescheuert.
Leto? Affleck? Ferrell? W00t?

Und in allen Kategorien fehlt Ghostbusters.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Januar 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da das Ghostbusters von 2016
> 
> Aber da haben die sich wohl nicht rangetraut weil es einen #Aufschrei geben könnte.
> 
> Ghostbusters hatte einen so miesen Bösewicht und bis auf die blonde waren das alles klischee charaktere



ganz besonders genervt hat mich dieser saudämliche Kevin (Chris Hemsworths Figur)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und in allen Kategorien fehlt Ghostbusters.


War wohl zu schlecht um nominiert zu werden. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## timOC (24. Januar 2017)

Finde auch, die hätten anstatt BvS, der in der Extended Version noch ganz ok war, lieber Suicide Squad in allen Kategorien  nominieren sollen. Der war echt mies, und wesentlich schlechter als der Cast versprach. 

Sonst hab ich keinen von den Streifen gesehen, wohl weil ich inzwischen eine Untergrenze von IMDB 7,0 für alles was ich schaue habe (die zwei genannten sind die Ausnahmen, die die Regel bestätigen).


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Januar 2017)

hab nur Independence Day 2 von den nominierten gesehen


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2017)

Gods of Egypt und auch Independence Day 2 sind sicher keine Oscarreifen Filme Aber Himbeere wäre zu kraß.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2017)

Stiller könnte eigentlich ein Abo auf die Himbeere bekommen. Keine Ahnung wie der Typ es schafft, so viele  (beschissen-unlustige) Filme zu drehen...


----------



## Sanador (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Stiller könnte eigentlich ein Abo auf die Himbeere bekommen. Keine Ahnung wie der Typ es schafft, so viele  (beschissen-unlustige) Filme zu drehen...



Hatte wohl Nachhilfe bei Adam Sandler!


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Januar 2017)

Ghostbusters gehört da nicht rein, der hat den Feminismus voran gebracht ihr Sexisten 

Ernst nehmen kann man die Himbeere leider nicht so ganz. Da fehlt jede Menge und ganz viel gehört nicht rein. Batman v Superman war nicht so gut, aber auch nicht so schlecht wie Zoolander 2, Independence Day 2 etc. Suicide Squad und die Performance von Leto ebenfalls nicht. Affleck und selbst Cavill gehören da auch nicht rein. 
Die Top 3 schlechtesten Filme für mich (die ich gesehen habe) waren ID 2, Purge 3 und Ghostbusters. Aber letzteren fanden wir ja nur alle scheiße, weil wir Sexisten und Trolle sind, eigentlich ist der mega gut, deswegen gehört er nicht in die Liste.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCP937VRfI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Stiller könnte eigentlich ein Abo auf die Himbeere bekommen. Keine Ahnung wie der Typ es schafft, so viele  (beschissen-unlustige) Filme zu drehen...



Zumindest Nacht im Museum fand ich cool, wobei es aber auch da bei jeder Fortsetzung alberner wurde, am besten war eindeutig der erste Teil.

Und ID4 2 fand ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht, auch wenn er gegen den 1. Teil auch nicht anstinkt, alleine schon wegen der Rede des Präsidenten und der Musik dazu und die Alienkönigin fand ich eh albern, genau wie die komische Kugel


----------



## stawacz (24. Januar 2017)

robert de niros zeit is auch echt abgelaufen.unglaublich für was für grütze der sich in den letzten jahren hingibt.


zoolander 2 war auch extremst peinlich,,,schwere wahl dies jahr^^


----------



## SpieleKing (24. Januar 2017)

Jared Leto? =D Der hat den Joker ja wohl geil gespielt =D


----------



## steel2000 (24. Januar 2017)

Es stellt sich überhaupt die Frage, nach welchen Kriterien die Nominierungen gerwählt werden. Wahrscheinlich sind es bekannte Namen, die ziehen / Aufmerksamkeit erregen. Oder ab einer bestimmten Summe an Produktionskosten. Weil es ansonsten sicherlich ungleich schlechtere Filme / Schauspieler dort draußen gibt. Allein schon jene Filme, die auf Tele 5 im Rahmen von SchleFaZ laufen. Wurde einer von denen jemals nominiert?


----------



## stawacz (25. Januar 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Es stellt sich überhaupt die Frage, nach welchen Kriterien die Nominierungen gerwählt werden. Wahrscheinlich sind es bekannte Namen, die ziehen / Aufmerksamkeit erregen. Oder ab einer bestimmten Summe an Produktionskosten. Weil es ansonsten sicherlich ungleich schlechtere Filme / Schauspieler dort draußen gibt. Allein schon jene Filme, die auf Tele 5 im Rahmen von SchleFaZ laufen. Wurde einer von denen jemals nominiert?



ich denke es geht auch um erwartungshaltung und darum was die darsteller sonst bisher so geliefert haben,,,klar gibt es noch weit schlechtere filme


----------

